# VF552XVT SCREEN FLICKERS



## salvamex (Dec 16, 2012)

I need help repairing my tv.
Everything works fine with the exception that the screen flickers/horizontal lines on top left of screen.
I have checked the fuses on the boards but I don't know what to do next.
Please help, here are some pictures.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Look for bulging or bloated capacitors on all the boards. The next step is to check your voltage outputs from the power supply output pins to the rest of the boards. 

The long veritical board on the far left is your inverter board. Inverters burn out very often, you will need to test the inverter transformers with a DMM.


----------



## salvamex (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay I will try that, But right now I do not see any bad caps on any of the boards.


----------



## salvamex (Dec 16, 2012)

I have not had a chance to check the voltage outputs from the power supply output pins to the rest of the boards, but I forgot to mention that I got this reading from diode d305: cathode side .474v anode side 1.443v. (placed a red circle on both picture).
To my understanding, this should be a bad diode because voltage should flow one way only, Right? 
Please let me know.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You are correct. A diode allows current to flow in one direction only. To accurately test the diodes you must desolder 1 leg off the board to test it properly or else it will give you false readings.


----------



## salvamex (Dec 16, 2012)

so you are saying that the diode might still be good even with the above readings?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes, it still can be good.


----------

